# All Slavic: Call me Tom.



## Encolpius

Hello, there's this English verb, *call*, which means speak loudly but it also means give a name. All Romance langauges use the basic verb call for giving a name, too (appeller, llamar, chiamare, etc.). Germanic languages do not use call as giving a name. Hungarian does. And there is Slovak which also uses volať as giving a name. Czechs do not use that. My question is: Is Slovak the only Slavic languages using call (volať) as giving a name? *How do you say: Call me Tom in your language? Thanks. *

English: Call me Tom. 
Slovak: *Volaj *ma Tom! [literally: call me..]
Czech: Říkej mi Tom! [literally: say to me Tom]


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: Ja se zovem Tom / Zovem se Tom (lit. 'I call myself Tom'). 
[I believe that it is one of the reflexive verbs, like: češljati se (to comb oneself), izviniti se (to excuse oneself), zapitati se (to aske oneself) etc.]


----------



## phosphore

"Call me Tom" in the sense:

- Mr Robinson, do you...
- (Call me) Tom, please.
- Alright, Tom, do you...

or in some other sense? If I got it right, then in Serbian it would be "zovi me Tom" from the verb zvati which means to call, but the expression is not very idiomatic since the levels of closeness and politeness are based on grammar and the tu and vous forms and not on the forms of addressing by title, first or second name, etc.


----------



## DenisBiH

Seconding phosphore's answer. 

Ma zovi me Tom (slobodno)...
Ma može i Tom...

But more likely it would be something like "Ma ne moraš me/mi persirati" which again goes back to phosphore's post. However, the way I understood the broad issue you're inquiring about, yes, Bosnian also uses zvati (se) "to call" in the meaning of naming.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: _Наричай ме Том_. (Literally "Call/name me Tom.") "To call" can be translated into Bulgarian by _(да) нарека/наричам_ (perf./imperf. aspect) only in this sense, i. e. when it can be replaced with "to name".


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*:
Зови/называй меня Том. - Call me Tom (the first variant is totally equal to English one; the second uses the verb with more narrow meaning).

Можно просто Том. - Tom will do.
Меня зовут Том. - My name is Tom (lit. "they call me Tom").


----------



## *cat*

*Slovene:* 
Reci mi Tom. (Call me Tom.)
Kar Tom mi reci. (Just call me Tom.)
Lahko mi rečeš Tom. (You can call me Tom.)


----------



## Selyd

Українською: (оn Ukrainian)
_називання -_ (to name)
Мене звати Том (Томом).
Я називаюсь Томом.
Мене зовуть Том (Томом).
Називай мене Томом.
Мене прозивають Том (Томом).
Мене кличуть Том (Томом).
Клич мене Том (Томом).
_гукати:_(to call)
Покличьте мені Тома.
Погукайте мені Тома.
Підізвіть мені Тома.
Позвіть мені Тома,
відтінки залежності від ситуації (shades depending on a situation).
До Ваших послуг.


----------



## Encolpius

*cat* said:


> *Slovene:*
> Reci mi Tom. (Call me Tom.)
> Kar Tom mi reci. (Just call me Tom.)
> Lahko mi rečeš Tom. (You can call me Tom.)



Well, if I am not mistaken, reci mi Tom seems if it meant Say me Tom.. ??? So the literal trnslation is not with the verb call.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> *Russian*:
> Зови/называй меня Том. - Call me Tom (the first variant is totally equal to English one; the second uses the verb with more narrow meaning).
> 
> Можно просто Том. - Tom will do.
> Меня зовут Том. - My name is Tom (lit. "they call me Tom").



And does Зови меня Том also sound natural?


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> And does Зови меня Том also sound natural?


Well, I suppose so, otherwise I wouldn't post this example.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish the most colloquial form is *Mów mi Tomek*, but for some people it can sound rude, so it is better to say more politely *Możesz mi mówić Tomek.*


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian: Zovi me Tom. (Govori mi Tom.)


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Hello, there's this English verb, *call*, which means speak loudly but it also means give a name. All Romance langauges use the basic verb call for giving a name, too (appeller, llamar, chiamare, etc.). Germanic languages do not use call as giving a name. Hungarian does. And there is Slovak which also uses volať as giving a name. Czechs do not use that. My question is: Is Slovak the only Slavic languages using call (volať) as giving a name? *How do you say: Call me Tom in your language? Thanks. *
> 
> English: Call me Tom.
> Slovak: *Volaj *ma Tom! [literally: call me..]
> Czech: Říkej mi Tom! [literally: say to me Tom]



Actually it's Říkej mi Tome!


----------



## Arath

In Bulgarian one could also say:

*Викай ми Том.*
or
*Казвай ми Том.*

These are informal, though.


----------



## Leox10

selyd said:


> Українською: (оn ukrainian)
> _називання -_ (to name)
> Мене звати Том (Томом).
> Я називаюсь Томом.
> Мене зовуть Том (Томом).
> Називай мене Томом.
> Мене прозивають Том (Томом).
> Мене кличуть Том (Томом).
> Клич мене Том (Томом).
> _гукати:_(to call)
> Покличьте мені Тома.
> Погукайте мені Тома.
> Підізвіть мені Тома.
> Позвіть мені Тома,
> відтінки залежності від ситуації (shades depending on a situation).
> До Ваших послуг.



Я б ще  добавив - *кажи*  мені Том, *зви* мене Томом


----------



## Selyd

Leox10 said:


> Я б ще добавив - *кажи* мені Том, *зви* мене Томом


*кажи* мені Том - то родзинка, по-нашому.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian

Викај ме Том.* (Víkaj me Tóm.)

*вика* (vika) _verb_ = shout, yell, blame, invite, say, call, name


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> In Polish the most colloquial form is *Mów mi Tomek*, but for some people it can sound rude, so it is better to say more politely *Możesz mi mówić Tomek.*


As far as I understand the OP intention, it does not count, as it comes from saying, not from calling.
I seem to remember a phrase "wołali na niego Wojtek", which actually uses the word "wołać / to call", but nowadays it's probably used only in some rural dialects at the best.


----------



## DarkChild

Arath said:


> In Bulgarian one could also say:
> 
> *Викай ми Том.*
> or
> *Казвай ми Том.*
> 
> These are informal, though.


Наричай ме Том works too.


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> Actually it's *Říkej mi Tome!*


Also (like in Russian, Ukrainian):

*Nazývej mě Tomem.* (cf. называй меня Том, називай мене Томом)

the verb *nazývati (se)*, rection with instrumental;

Examples:

_Nazývej mě_ přítelem.
_Nazývej mě_ mým nebeským jménem.
_Nazývej mě_ mým pravým jménem.

_Nenazývej mě_ lhářem.
Pššššt, _nenazývej mě_ pravým jménem.

Reflexive with _se_:

_Nazývej se_ mým pánem.
Uctívej ďábla a _nazývej se_ „pravou čarodějnicí“.
Vědění o věcech božských _nazývej se_ moudrostí. (imperative in the 3rd person singular! ... bookish)


----------

